# Representing a country in comp.



## Cubegeek (Sep 26, 2008)

Okay,

So lets say in an official competition, I want to represent of a country.
What do I need to bring to represent that country?


----------



## shelley (Sep 26, 2008)

Passport to show citizenship.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2008)

What ID should be used to prove citizenship of locals?

Drivers licenses etc don't really mean anything here other than that they're a form of "photo id".

Tim.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

This isn't an issue for me, but

What if you do not bring any documentation? Are you assumed to represent the country of the competition or are you not allowed to compete?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 26, 2008)

Just a reminder, you can only represent a country you're a citizen of. It's not your ethnicity or what country your parents are from. It's your actual citizenship.

There has been confusion on this before.


----------



## shelley (Sep 26, 2008)

Generally, unless you say otherwise you are assumed to represent the country where the competition takes place. There are exceptions of course (e.g. someone competes under a nationality at other competitions but forgets to bring his passport to one).

We check ID to make sure everyone is who they say they are. It's a pretty informal process for us though; we don't have the means to check for fake IDs or anything like that, and a lot of younger competitors don't have ID. Often we just check the ID of a parent if that's the case.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2008)

Once when a registration form asked me which country I represented, I specifically wrote "None" but it was changed to "Germany". Competition organizers are sneaky.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd probably get asked my nationality at an Aussie comp x.x

I'm not from Europe and I'm not American! lol

Is it a friendly way of starting a conversation: a foreigner questioning your nationality in your birth country? 

Tim.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Once when a registration form asked me which country I represented, I specifically wrote "None" but it was changed to "Germany". Competition organizers are sneaky.



Would you rather they disqualify you for not providing a country listed under the 2e1a regulations?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Just a reminder, you can only represent a country you're a citizen of.


How's green card?


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2008)

I was asked for my passport.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Would you rather they disqualify you for not providing a country listed under the 2e1a regulations?


The regulations don't require me to provide a country to represent.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Would you rather they disqualify you for not providing a country listed under the 2e1a regulations?
> ...



2c?


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

Stefan, we noticed your lack of country and asked Ron if it was okay. He said it would make things a lot easier if you continued to represent Germany.


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2008)

So, if I choose not to represent a country can I get away with it? I certainly don't want to represent this dump.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2008)

Country is required, yes, but not "represented country". When just asked for "country/citizenship", I enter Germany meaning that's where I live or which "citizenship" I have or where I was born. All of these are correct. I just don't "represent" it, so when specifically asked for that, I refuse to say so. I'd be lying. Neither do I have Germany's consent for that, nor do I want to. I represent myself, nobody/nothing else.

Moral of the story: Remove the word "represent" when asking for country/citizenship and I'll happily enter Germany.


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Country is required, yes, but not "represented country". When just asked for "country/citizenship", I enter Germany meaning that's where I live or which "citizenship" I have or where I was born. All of these are correct. I just don't "represent" it, so when specifically asked for that, I refuse to say so. I'd be lying. Neither do I have Germany's consent for that, nor do I want to. I represent myself, nobody/nothing else.
> 
> Moral of the story: Remove the word "represent" when asking for country/citizenship and I'll happily enter Germany.



Nicely said .

I just found this:


> 2e2) Competitors with more than one nationality may change representing a country in their first competition of a calendar year.


That makes getting national records much easier .


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I was born in Australia, but live in the Netherlands for like 12 years now. Can I represent Australia in a competition?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 28, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> Well, I was born in Australia, but live in the Netherlands for like 12 years now. Can I represent Australia in a competition?



I represent China in an American competiton because I have a Chinese passport. If you want to represent your birthplace, use a birth certificate or a passport.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay thats cool 
dont think I will though..


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I was from Spain, can I represent that country? (And if not, why not, exactly?)


----------



## Bryan (Sep 28, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> Well, I was born in Australia, but live in the Netherlands for like 12 years now. Can I represent Australia in a competition?



What is your citizenship? It doesn't matter where you where born or where you live.


----------



## shelley (Sep 29, 2008)

MistArts said:


> sjoerdtheone said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was born in Australia, but live in the Netherlands for like 12 years now. Can I represent Australia in a competition?
> ...



You can only represent your birthplace if you are still a citizen of that country. Birth certificate doesn't count as it doesn't establish citizenship.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> I wish I was from Spain, can I represent that country? (And if not, why not, exactly?)



I don't think so, unless you have a spanish passport...


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2008)

So, I'm forced to represent the country of which I am a citizen? That is silly.


----------



## shelley (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, yeah. We don't want people representing whatever country they want just so they can claim a bunch of NRs, meaningless as they are.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2008)

And we aren't allowed to represent no country? How is that fair?


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

A random side question (seeing that Dene hates her country so much), is it possible to denounce your citizenship and not belong to any country in the world?


----------



## KConny (Sep 29, 2008)

You could hope for this to happen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Terminal

I don't think it's possible, or Stefan would've already done it.


----------



## joey (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> A random side question (seeing that Dene hates her country so much), is it possible to denounce your citizenship and not belong to any country in the world?


I'm sure Dene does hate 'his' country


----------



## Stefan (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> is it possible to denounce your citizenship and not belong to any country in the world?


Why not? Simply declare it. You just won't get far. If me employer directly paid me cash and I didn't need a passport for traveling and stuff like that, I might've done so already.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2008)

joey said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > A random side question (seeing that Dene hates her country so much), is it possible to denounce your citizenship and not belong to any country in the world?
> ...



I'm not sure if he really hates 'his' country. I think he hates the idea of a country .


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

Dene's a guy?  I thought I read in an are-there-any-girls thread long ago that (s)he was a girl? Oops, my mistake 

I'm pretty sure Dene hates his country though, as evident in many previous posts


----------



## Tyson (Sep 29, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Once when a registration form asked me which country I represented, I specifically wrote "None" but it was changed to "Germany". Competition organizers are sneaky.



Yeah, whoever did that should be forced to wear a Stefan Pochmann-Hello Kitty Umbrella t-shirt!


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> Dene's a guy?  I thought I read in an are-there-any-girls thread long ago that (s)he was a girl? Oops, my mistake
> 
> I'm pretty sure Dene hates his country though, as evident in many previous posts



It was made clear that I'm not a girl >.<
I don't see where the whole "Dene's a girl" thing comes from, seeing as Dene is generally a males name. Is it my Roger Jr. avatar?


----------

